# Any Good Spots to Look for T's in Orange County?



## MaelRadec (Jun 11, 2016)

Going to check out Powder Canyon tomorrow see if I have any luck. Any specific areas anybody has had luck with in the OC area?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 11, 2016)

I cant really share my spots in OC because of their sensitivity and the tiny fragmented habitat, but They like the following:

 loamy clay soil, hillsides facing east, open scrub/chaparral (open meaning sparse vegetation).  You may find some colonizing recent burn areas, in socal, A eutylenum and Anuroctonus pococki tend to be some of the first animals to recolonize burn areas, because they can simply just burrow deep to escape the flames and heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

